# Found: Utricularia graminifolia for sale



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I just wanted to let my fellow hobbyist know where I found Utricularia graminifolia for sale in the United States.

www.carnivorousplantnursery.com

I just purchased 9 plugs from him(Michael). Plants showed up in good condition, however a little sparse for the price and grown emerged. He suggested I grow them terrestrially until they recover from the shock of shipping. I planted one plug submersed, three others emersed, and the other five went to friends. I'll let you know how they do after a few days.

I'm sure Michael will sell out of this pretty fast now that I've posted this


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Michael's a good guy. He's a local guy that we had come and speak with our club (Guess where he got the graminifolia from. ). He also has some other Utricularias that may be worth trying submersed.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Ah, I should have put two and two together. I remember reading somewhere on gwapa or elsewhere about a carnivorous guy coming to a meeting to talk...

What other Utrics. do you have in mind Aaron?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

apistaeasy said:


> Ah, I should have put two and two together. I remember reading somewhere on gwapa or elsewhere about a carnivorous guy coming to a meeting to talk...
> 
> What other Utrics. do you have in mind Aaron?


I think you should try the longifolia. It's looks like a larger version of graminifolia. It would be great if that one ends up working too.


----------

